
Onelook Thesaurus with the Query “Bamboozle” - crazypython
https://www.onelook.com/thesaurus/?s=bamboozle
======
duxup
I'm on mobile...am I missing something?

~~~
rgacote
I think we’ve been hoodwinked, deceived, and hornswoggled.

